# How to search and get the IT jobs here in Spain



## mohanraj8777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I am Mohan from India and working in IT (Windows Server Support Engineer/ Windows Server Administrator)for 6+ years. Currently I am living in Bangalore and just wanna give try to search a suitable job in abroad. So I have few question in my mind about the process and etc..

1. What about the current situtation or staus about the IT industry in Germany?

2. How difficult to search the suitable jobs in Germany from India through onlile. Do they really consider the job application from India?

3. Else I need to be physically present in the country and search the job?

4. I am really zero in Spain language but planning to join the Spain language class here in Bangalore.

5. In case if the IT industry in not so good in Spain, then which European country is having the much potential in IT?

Folks looking forward to your advice.

Thanks in Advance
Cheers,
Mohanraj.B


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mohanraj8777 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am Mohan from India and working in IT (Windows Server Support Engineer/ Windows Server Administrator)for 6+ years. Currently I am living in Bangalore and just wanna give try to search a suitable job in abroad. So I have few question in my mind about the process and etc..
> 
> ...


since you have posted in Spain, I guess you mean Spain rather than Germany.....

unemployment is at well over 25% here across the board

for a non-EU citizen to get any kind of work here a company would have to prove that there was no EU citizen capable of doing the job - so I'd say that it's unlikely to happen


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mohanraj8777 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am Mohan from India and working in IT (Windows Server Support Engineer/ Windows Server Administrator)for 6+ years. Currently I am living in Bangalore and just wanna give try to search a suitable job in abroad. So I have few question in my mind about the process and etc..
> 
> ...


Most IT jobs in Europe seem to be outsourced to India.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

You can see IT jobs listed on infojobs and also some Spanish jobs are listed on jobserve.co.uk.

Unless you have an alterior motive for working in IT in Spain, I wouldn't recommend it. There are better opportunities with more pay elsewhere. The UK is better in terms of opportunities and pay, as is Northern Europe in general.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

As posted above you are probably alot better off looking in UK or Germany.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Unless you have an alterior motive for working in IT in Spain, I wouldn't recommend it. There are better opportunities with more pay elsewhere. The UK is better in terms of opportunities and pay, as is Northern Europe in general.



I agree.



> 5. In case if the IT industry in not so good in Spain, then which European country is having the much potential in IT?


As your English appears to be very good, it may be worth your while contacting some of the specialist IT agencies in Ireland. Big companies such as Google, eBay, PayPal, Dell, Microsoft, Intel, Analog, and Apple frequently advertise for suitably qualified and experienced technical staff.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Hombre62 said:


> As your English appears to be very good, it may be worth your while contacting some of the specialist IT agencies in Ireland. Big companies such as Google, eBay, PayPal, Dell, Microsoft, Intel, Analog, and Apple frequently advertise for suitably qualified and experienced technical staff.


Good call. I know people who have spent a few years in Dublin and left with jaw-dropping CVs.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Are there ANY jobs in Spain?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

chris&vicky said:


> Are there ANY jobs in Spain?


Yes there are a few. They just tend to be in the areas where lots of business takes place rather than the areas where people go on holiday. A bit like the UK really.


----------

